# Waltham Night Clock



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

This was a multi-purpose clock designed by Waltham to be a traveling/day/night clock. The movement is a 14 size open face 1895 Model, Bond Street Grade adapted to fit the clock with rear winding and the hands adjusted from the front. To enable the watch/clock to be wound from the rear the standard crown winding wheel is dispensed with and the winding button is fitted directly to the ratchet wheel. The regulator was accessed through the opening on the rear of the case.

The dial is opaque glass with no crystal or bezel so the hands can be easily adjusted by hand. The rear stand can be folded to store in the original leather case. Through the day the clock can be used as a standard clock, but at night the clock was designed to fit over the gas jet by the tube attached to the stand. The gas light was then adjusted to a low light to illuminate the dial in the darkness. There seems to be very few of these clocks around as the heat from the flame, if left too high would break the glass dial.

I do have another of these clocks that has the remnants of an early electric lamp fitting attached

The case.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

The clock and case.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Clock illuminated by a wax 'night light'.


----------



## Shiner (Mar 2, 2011)

Something went wrong there. This is the clock illuminated by a 'night light'.


----------



## JWL940 (Jun 11, 2010)

That's just stunning Shiner, never heard of those before. Fantastic condition as well especially the case, thanks for showing it.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Lovely, a touch of Olde Worlde technology in the New World :lol:

I don't think we've had a gas powered clock on the forum before







I wonder if you would get the effect "safely" using one of those battery powered nightlights you can get for table settings and so on? What was this advertised as? :lol:


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

wow thats very nice never seen one before or again i bet ....H


----------



## Themonty73 (Dec 31, 2012)

Never seen one of these before, very nice peice


----------

